# How to unblock an sender's e-mail address



## Leslie (Dec 22, 2010)

In the process of trying to block another sender's address, I blocked the address of my secretary. I have Windows XP, Outlook Express, one of the little Acer computers. I cannot figure out how to unblock her address. Can anyone help?


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Dec 22, 2010)

You might have a mail rule setup.

The "Blocked Senders List" is found under Tools - Message Rules

Check out this link:
Block emails from specific senders in Outlook Express


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

From Outlook Express help:

To remove a sender or domain from the Blocked Senders list, on the Tools menu, point to Message Rules, and then click Blocked Senders List. Select the sender or domain, and then click Remove.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I figured there had to be a way to do it.


----------

